# Where can i advertise my bunnies for sale with no ad fee?



## Out of this world bunnies (Oct 14, 2019)

i have a litter of 4 mini rex babies ready for their homes, i was using facebook to sell on but they changed it to where you cant :/ and craigslist has a fee. any ideas?


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 14, 2019)

If selling rabbits in "farm & Garden" there is no fee for Craig'slist. However there are tons of rabbits for sale -- at least in our area.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 15, 2019)

Trying to remember places that I advertised to give away an "oops" litter of hamsters many years ago... ebay classifieds and hoobly are two I remember off the top of my head. You can also do a google search for pet classifieds and bring up numerous animal-specific sites that don't cost anything to post.


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Oct 29, 2019)

thanks for the help! i will try craigslist again


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Oct 29, 2019)

You can still use Facebook but you have to put it under discussion and post price in comments. This is how everybody on all of the rabbits for sale in Kentucky pages gets around the new rule.


----------



## Leo the Lop (Oct 29, 2019)

Post in Craigslist under community >pets. There is no fee


----------



## JenGibs (Oct 30, 2019)

Please do not post on Craigslist! Look up animal abuse from people on there. Both from the buying AND selling aspects. 
Reach out to rescues and your state chapter of House Rabbit Society. If you let them know you are going to put them on Craigslist, I’m sure they will give you some help or at least some advice. 
Why do you have baby bunnies if you did not have a plan for their future? Please be careful- they did not ask for this.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 30, 2019)

Do you belong to Facebook groups who advocate for our vulnerable pets' welfare? I ditto the remarks on Craigslist browsers and people who skim for commodity-unwanted vulnerable pets.

Several rabbit Facebook groups have volunteers also connected with reputable rescue organizations. And as we know, tons of people get rabbits and are clueless about reproduction ages, so more rabbits are born adding to the 5.2K rabbits on Petfinder. Spay and neuter is essential - rescues will agree. Shelters who also spay/neuter are to be commended.
I am continually seeing posts for "rehome-needy" rabbits on Facebook groups.


----------



## JenGibs (Oct 30, 2019)

TreasuredFriend said:


> Do you belong to Facebook groups who advocate for our vulnerable pets' welfare? I ditto the remarks on Craigslist browsers and people who skim for commodity-unwanted vulnerable pets.
> 
> Several rabbit Facebook groups have volunteers also connected with reputable rescue organizations. And as we know, tons of people get rabbits and are clueless about reproduction ages, so more rabbits are born adding to the 5.2K rabbits on Petfinder. Spay and neuter is essential - rescues will agree. Shelters who also spay/neuter are to be commended.
> I am continually seeing posts for "rehome-needy" rabbits on Facebook groups.


I have found my state chapter of House Rabbit Society to be the best resource. I’m in Georgia and each state is different. I follow many rescue organizations on Facebook but they are specific to where I live. They can refer me to others, answer questions and so on when it comes to rabbits.


----------



## Leo the Lop (Oct 31, 2019)

TreasuredFriend said:


> Do you belong to Facebook groups who advocate for our vulnerable pets' welfare? I ditto the remarks on Craigslist browsers and people who skim for commodity-unwanted vulnerable pets.
> 
> Several rabbit Facebook groups have volunteers also connected with reputable rescue organizations. And as we know, tons of people get rabbits and are clueless about reproduction ages, so more rabbits are born adding to the 5.2K rabbits on Petfinder. Spay and neuter is essential - rescues will agree. Shelters who also spay/neuter are to be commended.
> I am continually seeing posts for "rehome-needy" rabbits on Facebook groups.





TreasuredFriend said:


> Do you belong to Facebook groups who advocate for our vulnerable pets' welfare? I ditto the remarks on Craigslist browsers and people who skim for commodity-unwanted vulnerable pets.



Those people are looking for free animals, thats why you charge an adoption fee, there are tons of perfectly nice people on Craigslist. (I adopted my rabbit, both of my cats, and my dog from Craigslist ads and I’m a pretty nice pet mama)


----------



## Critterfan87 (Oct 31, 2019)

MeWe is where a lot of animal breeders have gone since FB cracked down. There are a number of sales groups for rabbits only or all times of animals on there. I recently joined several to post my fosters. The format is somewhat similar to FB but no rules against animal sales.


----------



## Duckfarmer1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> If selling rabbits in "farm & Garden" there is no fee for Craig'slist. However there are tons of rabbits for sale -- at least in our area.


Watch out for CL.. I just listed yesterday, My goat buck and Immediately got scam calls and emails promised certified checks if I sent $50...anyways..does your local area have an internet site for listing items? That’s where I list my bunnies. I also take colorful signs from the printer to local stores..take your tape..and ask to hand it in the windows or bulliton board..most places will accommodate! Good luck. We also have a sign at the end of our driveway and people stop a lot!


----------

